# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  أنقذوني اعانكم الله ..

## ملح الحياة

السلام عليكم ,,
ممكن خدمه بسيطه ,, يعطيكم العافيه ,,
انا عندي قضيتين وممكن توافيني يادكتوره ببحلها ,,
الأولى //
بالنسبه لمصانع الخمور
مالحكم القضائي عليها في الشرع ؟؟ 
وتصنف تحت ماذا ؟؟ وماعقوبتها ؟؟
وفي القوانين الوضعيه للدول الأسلاميه الاخرى
(أي دولة .. مصر سوريا لبنان .. دول الخليج .. اي شيء )
وما الحكم الجاري عليها ..؟
هل لها عقوبة ؟ ماهي ؟

الثانيه //
برضو عندي قضية جهيمان وأتباعه ..
في الحكم الشرعي ...هل هو يصنّف من الخوارج ؟
أو من الحرابة ؟
ومانوع العقوبة التي أقيمت عليهم ؟ 
قضيتهم لأنها اتصلت بالشرع (احتلال البيت الحرام, خرق الحُرمة ومنع الناس من المساجد) فلها حكمها الخاص ..!

طيب القضية في القانون الدولي الوضعي .. تصنّف بماذا ؟
وما نوع العقوبة اللي ممكن تنطبق عليهم .. ؟

((  مع ذكر النصوص ))
وأكون لكم من الشاكرين ..

----------

